# South Africa Work Permit



## nav14een (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I am traveling to South Africa on a business visa for a project.
Since client has urgent requirement, so my company is planing to send me first on business visa meanwhile the will gt my work permit done. Here i have 2 questions

1) how long i can stay in South Africa on Business visa?
2)Do i need to come back to India to get the work permit or it can be done while i am in South Africa?


Appreciate your Reply!!
Thank.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

nav14een said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am traveling to South Africa on a business visa for a project.
> Since client has urgent requirement, so my company is planing to send me first on business visa meanwhile the will gt my work permit done. Here i have 2 questions
> ...


1. As long as it is valid for! I assume you mean a visitor's visa for business activities.
2. You'll have to pick it up where you applied for it, usually in person. Unless of course you are using a service for this.


----------

